# Anyone buy the new iphone?



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

My plan was to go and buy the new phone yesterday morning, but I didn't get out of the house as early as I would have liked, so I decided to put it off until lunchtime. Then I heard about all the activation nightmares, and I had a flashback of when I bought the first one...wasn't activated for 2 days. I decided to wait a couple of weeks until the mania dies down, but wondered whether any of you went for it, and if you did, were the problems as bad as reported?


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

I am planning on getting one this weekend. I figure an AT&T store on Sunday morning would be a good time. No one in San Francisco gets up and out before 11 on a weekend! I think the double crush of original owners upgrading starting at 8am, and new phones coming online created a volume that Apple did not plan for. Why they would have them both happen at the same time...who knows??? But I assume the crush is eased and they probably addressed the capacity of their servers as well.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

While I am not getting one (darn DH!) I drove by the apple store at 8 and yikes! It was like the holiday line the day after thanksgiving!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I got one yesterday!!! I LOVE it. I have the white 16GB one. It's beautiful. 

Of course, I stood in line for 3.5 hours. I got there at 5:30pm - at the 5th Ave. Apple store, which is the most famous one, and left at 10pm. It took forever to activate my phone, not Apple's fault at all - my plan has a corporate discount from the Hospital and they said I'd have to go AT&T to get my phone. I was about to throw a hissy fit because I'd stood in line all that time and all the AT&T stores in Manhattan sold out at 9am. But then they called AT&T for me and got them to remove the discount (I have to put it back on myself) so I could do it there. The reason it took that long was because the guy who was helping me (he was SO nice) kept getting put on hold and getting disconnected due to the thousands of Apple guys calling AT&T for help. I still didn't take as long as the morning people, though, due to the iTunes issue that they fixed by the time I'd gotten there. The guy behind me in line was there with his girlfriend and he'd already got one earlier (can you believe he stood in line the WHOLE time again with his girlfriend?! Seriously, that's dedication!) and he said he got there at 6am and didn't leave until 3pm.

Anyway, by the time I left at 10pm the line was even longer than it was when I got there at 5:30pm! They had MILLIONS of phones! Of course it's because it's considered their most famous store or whatever, but they weren't running out ever. And I heard from another worker that they were due for another shipment either during the night or the next morning, so it doesn't sound like they would run out.

I do have to say, though, that this whole getting activated in the store to prevent people hacking into the phone and taking it to other companies/countries is a HUGE pain. I mean, of course the Apple guys are not all that knowledgeable with AT&T and of course they would run into tons of problems, which is exactly why the lines took so long. I think they should have hired or kept on hand AT&T people at the store to ease the transaction process, but whatever.

So now I have my iPhone, I love it, it loves me, and we're both happy! :whoo:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I went today and both Apple stores had lines of about 200 people. I decided to wait. I may just order one from these people so I can get custom colors.

http://www.colorwarepc.com/p-103-iphone.aspx


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks Melissa, I didn't know about the custom colors. I couldn't go yesterday and I'm probably going to wait a few days. I love my "old" iphone and can't wait to get the new, improved ? one, lol.
Carole


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I plan on getting one after the hype and the lines wear down. I am psyched to have everything all together in one instrument. glad to hear you like it Lina.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

My husband is very jealous of you iPhone "havs," as in "haves!" I told him "get one already," but don't ever give me **** if I want another puppy.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Melissa Miller said:


> I went today and both Apple stores had lines of about 200 people. I decided to wait. I may just order one from these people so I can get custom colors.
> 
> http://www.colorwarepc.com/p-103-iphone.aspx


That is TOO cool! I bought the 1st generation the day it came out, and besides paying full price, I have no regrets...I love it! But I'm a gadget girl, so I have to have the new one now. We ordered ours today from the at&t store b/c they sold out yesterday, and then again today. Figured I could wait a week for it to come in, so I don't have to keep checking back. DH wanted black, and I got white.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kim, the white is much better than the black... It shows less finger print smudges on the back.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

So I just called the AT&T store at 3pm Pacific Time and they sold out this morning in all SF area stores. They expect shipment on Monday...we'll see. Glad I called before driving around to the stores. I thought I was so clever waiting until this afternoon or Sunday morning. Guess not!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Redorr said:


> So I just called the AT&T store at 3pm Pacific Time and they sold out this morning in all SF area stores. They expect shipment on Monday...we'll see. Glad I called before driving around to the stores. I thought I was so clever waiting until this afternoon or Sunday morning. Guess not!


 I went this AM and still the long lines  and no phone


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Apparently there are problems.

http://www.cnn.com/2008/TECH/ptech/07/11/iphone.sales.ap/index.html


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

my phone died Thursday and I thought that was a sign to get the new iphone:suspicious:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I feel justified in getting one, as I have the same Kyocera palm phone for the past 7 years- and I kept it alive-- I think that is 4 to 5 time longer than anyone else I know who had one. I can't wait, but I will wait til I can just walk in and get one and all the bugs are worked out.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

mintchip said:


> my phone died Thursday and I thought that was a sign to get the new iphone:suspicious:


Oh, absolutely! 
Carole


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm planning to get a new one too, as soon as the rush is over and the kinks are worked out. I loooooooove my old one. I did hear that a 32gig is coming in about 6 months. 
Dawna


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Daniel, those problems were resolved within 6 hours of the launch. iTunes and the phones were working fine when I got mine on Friday.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

So how much does it cost for you guys?

Here it's quite costly, as there is just one telecom provider who's linked to the Iphone..and they force you to take a 2 year contract with a hefty monthly fee because of the unlimited internet......

I for one am not getting one....I just can't afford it....

I have the prepay mobile phone SonyEricsson Z601i








The blue version though *grins*
I only got it a year ago....so, no Iphone for me for now, unless I win the lottery! hahaha!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

The 8 gb model is $199, and the 16 gb model is $299. I think the girl said that my monthly contract would go up $10, and I'm currently paying about $75/mo for 450 minutes and unlimited data...but I think there's a 200 text limit on that package.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

My DH got one, he waited in line for 4 1/2 hours at our local Apple store. He's a techie and really wanted it! He had a Blackberry for years and didn't buy the first generation so this time he was determined to get one. He went to an AT & T store at 7am and there were tons of people in line so he went to work and then to the Apple store around 2pm Friday. By then they had worked out some of the activation problems but he LOVES it! I'll stick with Blackberry for a while, can't justify buying a new phone when the old one still works.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*OMG!!!*

I can't believe I stood in line yesterday!!!! and a mere 45 minutes later yesterday I had my beautiful white 16gb 3G I-phone. I wanted a black one, but two people in front of me got the last one... and I have a nice case on it anyway. I had heard, according to teens that only posers have the black ones, but I think that is just a marketing ploy to sell the white ones they have left (don't they say that about male hav puppies too...LOL)

Anyway, I am not a geek, I have a hard time with technology but am forced to use it---I could not believe how intuitive it is to operate. How great it feels, and how wonderful it is to have everything with me where ever I go...And I am only on my 2nd day.

oh and the first thing I did was take photos of the boys, the 2nd thing bookmark the forum.... LOL


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Ordered mine last Saturday....still waiting :frusty: Anyway, check out the cool case I ordered today. Hopefully the phone will come in before the case does!

http://www.vajacases.com


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Missy,
They REALLY are intuitive, aren't they? I was so amazed when I first got mine, it almost made me want a Mac, too!! (Melissa hasn't _quiteconverted me to Mac YET. lol
Dawna_


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*my husband doesn't think I need one!*

I want one too. He says it costs too much for monthly charge and since I have a laptop I don't need one. I do need one.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Rikidaisy said:


> I want one too. He says it costs too much for monthly charge and since I have a laptop I don't need one. I do need one.


The monthly charge isn't THAT much more than a regular phone, AND with the iphone, you can connect to the internet anywhere, whether there is a wireless network available or not.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kim you need to be my voice against my husband too! He wants us to be in the same network and he refuses to switch <sigh>


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Rikidaisy said:


> I want one too. He says it costs too much for monthly charge and since I have a laptop I don't need one. I do need one.


Linda my DH is the same way... I would swap *him* out but he will let me have as many neezers as I want and I know I am going to want #3 sooner or later.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

This should do the trick for you gals whose DH's aren't quite convinced....soooo much more than a phone!

http://www.nytimes.com/slideshow/2008/07/17/technology/personaltech/20080717_BASICS_SLIDESHOW_index.html


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Kim I think the first step for me would be to get my DH to even carry a cell phone, yup that's right he does not have a cell phone! I think he is afraid I will turn into one of those wives calling him every 10 min asking when he will be coming home LOL.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I literally live across the street from the Apple store and AT & T store. The lines are still at least a 2 hr wait. If there's no line, they are out of them. I am going to wait till things die down. I did download the newest version for my iphone, but now my email doesn't work! I am very happy you can now mass delete emails. That was a huge design flaw on the first one.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*pictures!!!*

So... I was one of those who said all I really needed was a phone, a calendar and my contacts... But I have used every feature on my phone including these great pictures.... I can't believe these come from a phone. Oh the GPS is really cool too.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Great photos!!!!*
PS-I am still waiting for my phone!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Those are really good pics...those boys are so handsome! I got my phone in a couple of weeks ago...LOVE it!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm really debating whether to get the new iphone because I downloaded the mini me on my old one and it works great. I hear the internet is faster but the battery life is not as long. All the pics I have posted are from my iphone and they are better that my camera! I haven't checked to see if there are still lines at our ATT store but there probably are. I just don't know if it's worth anther $30. a month?????
Carole


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

trueblue said:


> Those are really good pics...those boys are so handsome! I got my phone in a couple of weeks ago...LOVE it!


My plan is up soon and now that I see the iphone has a GPS system on it so I'm interested. Have you found anything about the phone you don't like?


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

JASHavanese said:


> My plan is up soon and now that I see the iphone has a GPS system on it so I'm interested. Have you found anything about the phone you don't like?


The battery life isn't fantastic...so I keep my plugged in whenever possible. And mine FROZE on me today while messing with a new web app. Needless to say, once I got the phone back online, I deleted the web app. I read nightmare stories on the apple discussion boards about the phone freezing, but apple is supposed to be releasing a new update to address the bugs. So far, there's not enough about it I don't like to switch back to anything else.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh man, I was moving when you guys started this thread and completely missed it. I am now so jealous - I really, really, really want one!:hurt: Hopefully I'm done with my two year contract (I think I'm really close) if so...god I'm drooling just thinking about it.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

....bless all of you.. but here's my rant..

lol. 

I got on here to get away from howardforums..where they talk about cellphones and mostly the iphone since it's release. I work at an AT&T corporate store so I hear about the iphone all day from the time I get there with the phone ringing off the hook to see if we got any in, until the time I leave after calling all my customers to pick up their direct fulfills. This silly lil phone has invaded EVERY aspect of my life..and now..on my havanese forum too!!??? NOO!!!! It's like zombie aliens coming to get me and I have nowhere to hide!!!! lol.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh Mindy, you shouldn't have let us know. Now we're all going to be sending PMs wanting to know if you can get us a deal. LOL Promise, you won't get one from me. I promise to be good (fingers crossed behind her back).


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Oh Mindy, you shouldn't have let us know. Now we're all going to be sending PMs wanting to know if you can get us a deal. LOL Promise, you won't get one from me. I promise to be good (fingers crossed behind her back).


...lol.

I'm changing my name.. :ballchain: :help: :yield: :wink:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

CapotesMom said:


> ....bless all of you.. but here's my rant..
> 
> lol.
> 
> I got on here to get away from howardforums..where they talk about cellphones and mostly the iphone since it's release. I work at an AT&T corporate store so I hear about the iphone all day from the time I get there with the phone ringing off the hook to see if we got any in, until the time I leave after calling all my customers to pick up their direct fulfills. This silly lil phone has invaded EVERY aspect of my life..and now..on my havanese forum too!!??? NOO!!!! It's like zombie aliens coming to get me and I have nowhere to hide!!!! lol.


LOL--- Mindy, you are a goddess and work for a god-like company!!! I HAVE been zombie-ized!!! I have always been a mac person, and my only concern was of the at & t network. But I have to say...More people "can hear me now" that I have my little wonder-phone with at & t than with Verizon.

I hope this craze is good for your pocketbook and not just shareholders since you have to put up with the nuttiness.

And look at it this way, now that we have i-phones on the forum, we have much more opportunity to take pictures of our HAVS.

Speaking of...haven't seen much of Capote lately??? maybe you need to get yourself and i-phone. LOL


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Mindy-
I feel your pain, my DH is a techie and sooner or later I'm gonna fling that iPhone out the window on the highway! He LOVES it and wants to show me all of the amazing things it does, every day! I won't touch it in protest. LOL


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Missy said:


> LOL--- Mindy, you are a goddess and work for a god-like company!!! I HAVE been zombie-ized!!! I have always been a mac person, and my only concern was of the at & t network. But I have to say...More people "can hear me now" that I have my little wonder-phone with at & t than with Verizon.
> 
> I hope this craze is good for your pocketbook and not just shareholders since you have to put up with the nuttiness.
> 
> ...


We are getting paid quite nicely for this silly craze, yes. I've sold 145 phones on my own and over 3700 dollars in features. So I should be getting a hefty 4500 dollar commission check in August for this craze. It'll be a nice down payment on a new car, don't you think??! I'm excited.

As for iphone pictures, I have a blackjack that has a 2.0 megapixel camera on it as well. ...but I don't use the camera on my phone. I have an 8.0 resolution digital camera that I like and the pictures come out better with it.

...Capote does need another photo shoot.. but we've been fairly boring lately. I'll have to invent some excuse to take more pictures of him.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> Mindy-
> I feel your pain, my DH is a techie and sooner or later I'm gonna fling that iPhone out the window on the highway! He LOVES it and wants to show me all of the amazing things it does, every day! I won't touch it in protest. LOL


...lol. If you need any help with offing his iphone, let me know.  I'm game for a lil espionage..


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Okay, I've now officially put the iPhone on my "wishlist" of things to buy if I don't make it to the nationals. I was in the store yesterday and drooling "i" tell you. Question, is the 16GB that much better than the 8GB to make it worthwhile if you aren't a frequent user? Oh and did anyone notice that you can get basic roadside service for $2.99 a month? My car just ran out of it's three year roadside warranty and I was either going to have to sign up for AAA or this. Although you don't have the same towing distance, it's cheaper per year. (Oh gee, should I add this to the thread, "how are you cutting back? - LOL)


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Lisa, I wouldn't buy the 16GB unless you have a lot of songs and need the space. I have 2,500 songs so I got the 16GB one (my songs alone are 10GB). I love my iPhone, I'm sure you will too!


----------



## nelsongang (Jun 25, 2008)

I love my iPhone as well!! (I also have the 16GB) They are awesome and it is always with me! I am sure that those of you who don't own one yet and plan to buy, you will not be disappointed


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Thanks Carolina - I'm not a big songs user yet (can you believe I've got no interest in an iPod? LOL). Now I can spend the extra on something else. Like those increased service fees. Luckily I'm already an ATT customer so this add on to my landlines and internet service ends up saving me money in the long run.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I think the only reason for the 16GB would be if you want to be able to download and watch movies. I know I don't have enough music to fill even the 4GB nano. 
I'd love an iphone but I won't switch to AT&T so I have to wait. I may get an ipod touch though.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

16 gigs will hold appx 4000 songs; the 8 gig holds about 2000 depending on the length of said song. The phones are exactly the same except for that.

Honestly, I'd get the 16. It's a 100 dollar difference but it doubles your memory and if you go crazy (like I did on my ipod) and rip every song I've ever owned on CD in my life plus every song I ever got illegally online (ha) then you don't have to worry about space..for now. I've got about 10 gigs on my ipod (yes ipod..I won't get an iphone until they come out with a 32 gig, it can picture message, and it has A2DP so you can use a stereo bluetooth headset..my blackjack 2 does all of this and I can hold 8 gigs of music on it.) so I would have had to buy another one if I'd bought the 8 gig.

...and if it makes you ladies (and gents) feel any better, this craze is making me quite a bit of money. Last months commission check was 5200 dollars (normally it's like..2000 on a good month) and this month looks like it's going to be about the same if not more. We're all waiting for the craze to die down, but for now I'll sell that silly lil phone until I'm blue in the face.. I'm getting between 40-80 dollars on each one depending on the plan you're on or the texting you get..


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

DAJsMom said:


> I think the only reason for the 16GB would be if you want to be able to download and watch movies. I know I don't have enough music to fill even the 4GB nano.
> I'd love an iphone but I won't switch to AT&T so I have to wait. I may get an ipod touch though.


The touch may be a good option if you don't want to switch..

Right now AT&T and Apple have an excusivity clause that lasts until 2011..so it won't be on any other carriers (in the united states) until at least then..probably longer because they'll never make the phone CDMA compatible so it will work on verizon or Sprint, and Tmobiles network isn't large enough to support it.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Hey thanks for the update Mindy and good to know that the workers are profiting too. Sell away girl. 

By the way, every morning when I use my teapot, I think of you and say thank you :biggrin1:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Lisa--what is the scoop between your teapot and Mindy? I missed something somewhere.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Cheryl, when we were in the "how are you cutting back?" thread, I mentioned that I'm pretty cheap when it comes to teabags and reuse them. Poor Mindy gave me an "EWWW" response and I finally came up with a polite way to be cheap - I use a teapot now and just add more teabags and hot water as appropriate.


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Teapot?
So.... I lost my original Iphone, resisted, finally bought the new one, came home and FOUND the old one. Now I have two but fell in love with the pretty 3G, even with all it's shortcomings. Love love love it.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

haha...teapot.. 

You can sell your old one on ebay..there's still a market for them because they can be unlocked and put on a different network..like tmobile.

..just a thought..recover the cost of the new one? ...or give it to another member in the family..


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Yeah, unlocking? jailbreak? This is beyond my skill level I am afraid. 
I was told that there is value in the originals in that they can transfer to a new provider more easily than the new...???


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

moxie said:


> Yeah, unlocking? jailbreak? This is beyond my skill level I am afraid.
> I was told that there is value in the originals in that they can transfer to a new provider more easily than the new...???


They're easier because the second one hasn't been jailbroken yet.

If you get an iphone and you want to jailbreak it you may want to try to find one that that's already done for instead of you trying to figure it out yourself. If you try it yourself and do it wrong you could brick your phone and then you have a nice expensive paperweight.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Hey Mindy, dumb question. Any tricks to getting a phone, or are they available now? The lines at the store are long, but only about an hour's wait where I am.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Hey Mindy, dumb question. Any tricks to getting a phone, or are they available now? The lines at the store are long, but only about an hour's wait where I am.


...all the AT&T stores in my area 'finally' have them to sell.. if your stores don't just go in and direct fulfill one (preorder) ...they come in within 7 days and then someone will call you to pick it up when it arrives at the store so you don't have to wait in line. Right now there's no lines at the AT&T stores. You may have to wait about 15-20 minutes if it's really busy to talk to a sales rep, but you can walk around the store and play with things while you're waiting or pick out new accessories for your phone.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OK--- the honeymoon is over. I just got my AT & T bill. OMG $242 and I was expecting a little over $100. And the people on the phone did a really bad job of explaining it. and it is 10 pages long with all sorts of weird fees. It is for a month and half and there are the two activation charges. But that much for a phone is just ridiculous. If next months doesn't come in better I think I am going to try and get out of my plan and go back to verizon.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

1st months bill is always the highest. You have your activation fees for the phone you got (36 for the first line and 26 for any additional lines on a family plan) ..and then you have the prorated charges and the 1st month. So if your bill cycle ends on the 5th of the month, and you activate today, you pay from today until the 5th (because you have service for those days) ..and the 1st month because you're on a 'postpaid' account..which means you pay a month in advance every month. 

The only charges you shouldn't have on there that are considered "extra" would be any 'monthly usage charges' ..and you can see that on the first page. I think it's the 2nd charge down. If that balance isn't zero then you can check and see what your overages are and why. Flip to the 3rd page and look on the 'monthly usage charges' for each number. If there is something more than zero in any of them than you have overage charges for something. It will tell you what page that number starts on and you can go find those overage charges and see what you're doing, if anything, that you need to curtail.. ie extra texting, 411 calls, or overage on your minutes. 

Hope that helps! Next month should be less though. Your sales rep should have explained all these charges to you.. unless you got your phone at the apple store.. They don't know jack about AT&T's billing..they're just glorified iphone monkeys.


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

No problem walking into the Apple store to get a phone. Call or check online to be sure they have the one you want. They will hook you up to ATT right there.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

CapotesMom said:


> 1st months bill is always the highest. ....... unless you got your phone at the apple store.. They don't know jack about AT&T's billing..they're just glorified iphone monkeys.


LOL...but they are oh so cool in their little teal golf shirts...

Wow, Mindy, let me just say you made more sense in one paragraph than the man on the phone made in an hour. thanks,

The only usage I was charged was .52 cents. It says it is for Internet Xpress charged .01 cent per KB...what is that all about? not that 50 cents bothers me too much,but isn't that what my $30 data plan is for?


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Missy said:


> LOL...but they are oh so cool in their little teal golf shirts...
> 
> Wow, Mindy, let me just say you made more sense in one paragraph than the man on the phone made in an hour. thanks,
> 
> The only usage I was charged was .52 cents. It says it is for Internet Xpress charged .01 cent per KB...what is that all about? not that 50 cents bothers me too much,but isn't that what my $30 data plan is for?


..that is what that data plan is for. If both of ya'll have the data plan on there for each of your phones then you can call and get that .52 cents credited back to your account.. if you really wanna go through all of that for .52 cents..lol


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

I bought my iPhone from a glorified iPhone monkey (LOL) because the AT&T stores in SF were sold out. I love it. I got the first bill and all is as I thought. Although I did do a lot of time on the phone w/AT&T before I went to apple store because I wanted to be sure I was upgrade eligible. They did tell me they would credit me the $18 "upgrade fee" - what a rip off - but didn't. I'll let it slide. Anyway - I am glad you are selling these and making money. I have had mine about a month at am thrilled with it. Here's to Steve Jobs!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

only I have the data plan. DH just has a phone.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

the data usage charges may have been on his line then..


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Ouch Missy - maybe I better wait if my bill is going to skyrocket. I'm only paying $39 per month with my basic TMobile plan and I'm never over my minutes. My youngest is going to be added to a family plan and if I can't block her usage, then I'll end up in debtor's prison over her bill. :help: That girl is so excited she can't sleep. I've finally said they won't get their phones until Christmas. I figure she'll be so tired by Thanksgiving that I'll have a very restful holiday season. :laugh:


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

well i think the I phone is very coool but I had a disagreement with AT&T when my mother was ill and I really needed a cell phone to remain in touch with her caregivers .. .
I swore after the way I was treated I would not go back and I won't . I have been a Verizon client ever since .. I just got the new phone called the Dare and I like it . it is not as cool as the I phone but it is not bad - I actually saved money upgrading and switching plans ..


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

I had to take my son in law out yesterday and the book store and AT&T were in the same center so I looked at the I phone. My fingers are too big for the keyboard  My granddaughter gave it a try and at 10 years old, her fingers were large for it also. It's heat sensitive so you have to use your fingers and not a wand.
The GPS system doesn't talk to you like mine does on my Verizon phone and you have to look at it in traffic to use it. I can't do both at once!
Why can't you get insurance on the phone? If you break or drop it in water it, you pay full price for a new one.
Dang, I really wanted that phone but there are drawbacks that are making the blackberry look pretty good. The great part of the I phone is how you can enlarge a web page and it's pretty fast for a phone. 
Another down side is the camera in it is only 2.0. Wow that's low.
Oh, and the weird part is the plan with the I phone is cheaper than what I'm paying now for the same amount of minutes. :brick:


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

You can get insurance with the Dare and the camera has 3 mexa pixels ..
I know someone who has the I phone and the service she seems to get can be iffy at times sometimes she sounds like she is talking underwater.
it does seem to take good pictures and e mails them well i think most people also have a Mac and it makes a difference .. .
Just an FYI - my friend Donna has a blackberry and she loves it .. i think it all depends on what you need the phone for and what you use most .. She has the pearl and the little keys are just so tiny .. No way it would work for me .. I think it is a very personal decison .
My husband is happy just with a basic phone - that is all he wants is to be able to send and recieve calls . His is a happy camper with his phone and I rarely upgrade him ..


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Cosmosmom said:


> My husband is happy just with a basic phone - that is all he wants is to be able to send and recieve calls . His is a happy camper with his phone and I rarely upgrade him ..


Okay, delete "my husband" and insert "Amy" and you would complete this sentence for me. HOWEVER, my husband really really really wanted an iPhone and so I said "Go for it, as long as you'll never give me grief for something I really covet e.g. another havanese !"

Well, he "went" for it and since my phone was dying and our plan was a joint one, decided that it would make "sense" for both of us to have an iPhone. So, yeah, I LOVE IT!!!!! I always thought I only wanted a phone to be a phone and how silly that these could do "so much" until I now.

I'm having fun checking Facebook, my email, taking impromptu pictures, using the GPS as I have no sense of direction, but the best thing is I can check the Havanese Forum from anywhere!!! Yay catering to my addiction!!!

Here are some recent iPhone photos, they obviously don't compare to my Canon ones, but it's been so nice for those moments when I don't have my big bad camera around. Like today, when Posh met her new "best friend" a rescue Japanese Chin puppy named Tallulah Suki. I am calling her TT (Tallulah Tongue) as her tongue is hilarious!!!! They had a blast together. She is just the sweetest thing, and of course I had forgotten my camera...so it was a good thing I had my iPhone!


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

see that?? ...noone ever thinks they 'need' the iphone.. and they never really do. Till they get it and can't imagine how they lived without it!

...please..keep coming! I love these commission checks!!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Sooo...bumping this up with a new question - those iPhone users:

What are your fave Apps?

There are so many now in the store, it is hard to figure out hwat does what and what is good. 

So far I love Shazaam for identifying music, a few games like Wurdle and Word UP and Sudoku. I love watching TV on it, too. I watch the free Sunday morning political shows when I am riding the bus to work or flying which I do every other week. 

What else is cool????


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

I love Jelly Car. :biggrin1:


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

And the pretend lighter for pretend concerts. I may have maturity issues.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I was into this Cookie Bonus Solitaire game, but my friend introduced me to Blackjack Run (which I suck at, but it makes me want to keep trying...).


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

I tried out the iphone and my fingers just didn't work right on the keyboard but the Blackberry STORM comes out tomorrow. I've been waiting for it so I'm anxious to see what it can do. i reeeeeally hope it lives up to the hype since the battery in my phone decided it doesn't need to hold a charge for very long.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I think the I phone takes great pictures I have the Dare .. It takes OK pictures but not as clear as the I phone ..
Unfortunately until the I phone can be found somewhere else than At& T I will use the best VErizon has to offer ..
Let me know how you like the new blackberry


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Cosmosmom said:


> You can get insurance with the Dare and the camera has 3 mexa pixels ....


How do you like the Dare? If I don't get the Storm the Dare is my next choice. I saw the pictures the Blackberry Curve takes (one of my puppy buyers sent me photos of Oreo from it and it's grainy) and I'm used to clear pictures from a cell phone. How are they from the Dare and how is the internet service?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Cosmosmom said:


> I think the I phone takes great pictures I have the Dare .. It takes OK pictures but not as clear as the I phone ..
> Unfortunately until the I phone can be found somewhere else than At& T I will use the best VErizon has to offer ..
> Let me know how you like the new blackberry


Oops we posted at the same time


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Funny ..
I like the Dare and I really like Verizon Wireless service .. I rarely get dropped calls and the people are very helpful .. It took me a day or two to figure it out but it works fine for me but I do not use all the bells and whistles .. I rarely play the games .. e mail is great but you use a lot of your battery and need to recharge sooner if you use it a lot ..
It is so much better than my flip Motorola which I returned early .. 
I have heard mixed reviews now about At& T but I will never go back to them . 
My son has an I phone but he says the first one was better than the new one ..


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

*T-Mobile's answer to the iphone*

:bump:Oh boy are you all going to be jealous - I just ordered my new T-mobile G1 phone and it's everything that the iPhone does and a whole lot more:


 Touch Screen 

 QWERTY Keyboard
 One-Touch Google Search
 Real Web Browsing
 Easy Access to Google Apps
 3G Network and Wi-Fi Access
 IM/Text/E-mail
 3.2 Megapixel Camera
 YouTube™ Videos
 Music Player
 Android™ Market
 Customizable Home Screen
 Colors Options


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Cosmosmom said:


> Unfortunately until the I phone can be found somewhere else than At& T I will use the best VErizon has to offer ..
> Let me know how you like the new blackberry


Did you see that Best Buy has the iphone now? WalMart is getting it too. I think you'd still be stuck with ATT service though which doesn't seem to work well for you. 
Speaking of Best Buy, I've been in there a few times this week because my computer is down and we're looking for the right parts for it and things are flying off of the shelves. Makes you wonder what happened to the bad economy. Even the area with all the phones is packed with people waiting to get new phones and service.


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

I really like the Grocery IQ app. Just about everything is in its files already. Scrabble is my favorite Dr's office time killer. A friend & I even ended up playing game while we were having lunch. Darn machine is usually smarter than me though!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Lisa!! Good to see you on here! I missed you.  Gotta say that I love my phone even more today because we got better service at home this week! I'm an apple girl through and through so it works very well with synching all of my addresses, calendars, numbers, etc...

Currently my favorite application is the Open Table dining app where you can make a reservation for a restaurant.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Posh's Mom said:


> Currently my favorite application is the Open Table dining app where you can make a reservation for a restaurant.


I love Open Table also, Amy! Sometimes when I call a restaurant and they are booked, I can still get a reservation through Open Table. Maybe they save some tables for OT customers? I wish more restaurant were using it!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Open Table has an iPhone app? Never knew that... thanks for the info. I always use Open Table when I can (online) so it's good to know it's on iPhone too!


----------



## mine4ever (Apr 18, 2011)

I am proud to say that I am waiting for the coming iphone 5 which will be out this year. The iPhone 5 can be a lot of things. It can be a phone, of course. It can be a video game player. It can even be a calendar. But now it can be your decision-maker as well.

iphone 5


----------

